# good starter boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi.my name is nick and ive taken a big interest in sailing.im going to be taking a basic sailing course in a few months and soon after getting a boat. i was wondering if anyone had any advice on a good starter boat or on sailing in general


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I've sure enjoyed my Catalina 27, which is the first boat I've owned.

While you're waiting for some other responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Nick,
It depends on where you'er sailing and what kind of sailing you want to do (day sails, overnights, cruising or racing).

My first boat was a Catalina 22 that I day sailed and she was a great teacher. 

The advantage of the Catalinas is there are a lot of good ones out there and a lot of owners who can give you help and advice.

Welcome and good luck,
Jim


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Where are you from, and where do you want to sail out of? When it comes to reccomending a great boat, it's just like real estate- the three most important factors are location, location, location. Catalinas are a great North American recco, but a Hartley maybe a better choice in Oz, while a Westerly centaur is a great Brit starter boat, and a Tanzer 22 or 26 would be the perfect great lakes starter boat, or C&C 25 if you want to race more than cruise.


----------

